# Hello , from Vermont.



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi there. 
I just found this forum. So far looks pretty cool. Im 36 years old father of two Snowboarders aged 9 and 6 and husband of Boarder wife. Does life get any better than that? We live about 12 miles from our favorite Mountain. Burke Mountain in Northern Vermont. We spend alot of our weekends there enjoying the mountain and each other. So far we've had a good snowfall this year so conditions have been superb. 

Look forward to reading all you guys threads so for now its good bye. Aaron.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome!



(x10)


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

welcome... newbie here also. 

you got the coolest family ever. you share the same hobby.


----------

